# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Dự án CNC Plasma - OxyFuel - Router nhiều môn phối hợp của CKD & Mr.L

## CKD

*Dự án CNC Plasma - OxyFuel - Router nhiều môn phối hợp của CKD & Mr.L*

Qua tết tình hình công việc thật là khó khăn.. thời gian thì nhiều mà việc thì ít. Thời gian dư nhiều nên rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi, hai anh em bày trò làm máy all in one. Tính khả thi thì chưa biết.. chỉ biết có thời gian là chiến thôi.

*all in one là:*
- Plasma cut cnc
- Oxy fuel  cutting cnc
- Router mill/engraving cnc
- Cylinder mill/engraving cnc
- Tube Plasma/OxyFuel cutting cnc

Dự án có vẻ hơi tham lam một chút nên có thể xem là *DỰ ỚN*.. nhưng do dụ trù thời gian hoàn tất dự án từ 2-3 tháng nên cứ từ từ.. phát triển từng bước một. Đặt mục tiêu khá là rộng trên 1 khung máy duy nhất nên có thể có nhiều vấn đề phát sinh trong suốt quá trình thực hiện. Để đảm bảo tính khả thi cho dự án, dự án sẽ được tiến hành qua từng giai đoạn. Phần khung, thiết kế kỹ thuật, hệ thống điều khiển đều được dự trù cho các giai đoạn tích hợp các hệ thống khác nhau sau này.
- Hệ thống cơ khí cho phép hoán cải một cách nhanh chóng giữa các chế độ gia công plasma/oxufuel/engraving/mill trên các vật liệu khác nhau và trên hình dạng khác nhau tấm/trụ tròn.
- Hệ thống phải được tính toán tối ưu nhất về không gian/diện tích sử dụng.
- Hệ thống điện cho phép tùy chọn một cách linh hoạt & tự động giữa các chế độ plasma/oxyfuel/mill. Tương thích tốt với hệ thống THC cho cả plasma & oxyfuel.
- Phần khung có thể dùng thép tấm ghép lại, có thể gia công đơn giản vài vị trí quan trọng....

Sau khi thống nhất việc thực hiện thì việc kế tiếp mà mình phải làm là tìm giấy... phát họa ý tưởng, dự kiến sơ bộ một số kích thước, kết cấu quan trọng. Đây cũng là thói quen của mình, tuy rằng giờ đây các software hổ trợ thiết kế rất mạnh, rất tiện lợi, có thể vẽ và thay đổi bản vẽ chỉ qua vài thao tác chuột. Nhưng mình vẫn thích việc dùng giấy.... nơi mà mình có thể vẽ nguệch ngoạc vài nét để lưu lại ý tưởng, có thể ghi chú này nọ một cách nhanh chóng.

Sau khi vứt khá là nhiều bản nháp, lọc bỏ nhiều phương án... thì có thể tạm chấp nhận phần khung thế này.



Qua giai đoạn này.. có thể bắt tay vào vẽ máy để có thể mô phỏng kết cấu, mô phỏng lắp ghép. Quá trình mô phỏng này cho phép kiểm tra kích thước, vị trí các mối ghép..........

----------


## cuong

phần cuốn trụ tròn đâu anh. em ủng hộ mấy cái phuộc tăng đơ chỗ mấy cái động cơ và spindle được không, hihihihih

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

> phần cuốn trụ tròn đâu anh. em ủng hộ mấy cái phuộc tăng đơ chỗ mấy cái động cơ và spindle được không, hihihihih


@cuong
Bạn ủng hộ là thế nào.. mình là mình rất thích mấy vụ ủng hộ này nhé  :Big Grin: .

Phần trụ tròn sẽ được tích hợp vào giai đoạn sau bạn à  :Wink:

----------

cuong, ducduy9104

----------


## CKD

Vào solid và ra thì được thế này.

Dự là tất cả là thép tấm dày 8mm. Gia công chấn dập & hàn que, nếu được thì chơi luôn hồ quang chìm cho đẹp.

1/2 phía trên


1/2 phía dưới


Mấy cái tai..


Ráp lại được như vầy

----------

anhcos, cuong, nhatson

----------


## cuong

> @cuong
> Bạn ủng hộ là thế nào.. mình là mình rất thích mấy vụ ủng hộ này nhé .
> 
> Phần trụ tròn sẽ được tích hợp vào giai đoạn sau bạn à


-HEHEHE với tốc độ này phải đưa sớm cho bác lên bản vẽ thôi, lát xuống chụp cái hình up lên bác xem cần bao nhiêu cái nhé

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Để không phụ sự nhiệt tình của bạn CUONG.. mình cũng phải tăng tốc lên mới được.

2 thanh dẫn cho trục Y




Ghép chung lại thành thế này

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Ghép 2 phần lại cho kết quả thế này.

----------

cuong, Mr.L

----------


## cuong

mong bác CKD cho cái số lượng phuộc như trong hình để em chuẩn bị gói lại khi nào bác ghé lấy giúp em , (cường 0974455998, quận 8). àh phuộc trên dùng trong ngành gỗ, thợ em nó bỏ mất phụ kiện nên còn ống phuộc(em nghĩ phù hợp với hình bác vẽ), độ đàn hồi rất tốt, không biết có giúp gì được cho bác không

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Bác cuong PM cho mình số dt để mình tiện liên lạc ạ. Khi nào có time mình alo cafe giao lưu chơi.

Phuộc tăng đơ mình dùng dạng kéo.. còn cái của bạn là dạng đẩy thì phải, do đó chắc không dùng được. Dù gì thì cũng cám ơn nhã ý của bạn nhé.

----------


## cuong

huhu thế không thay đổi cơ cấu của phần khung sắt lại được àh bác!?. bác có nhiều bài hay kể cả những bài cũ bên TGCNC bây giờ đọc vẫn có giá trị, em cũng thông qua đó mà học hỏi được nhiều, tính cảm ơn bác thôi (bằng hành động cụ thể)hihihih!. phone em đã ghi ở trên. thôi dịp khác vậy.

----------


## CKD

> huhu thế không thay đổi cơ cấu của phần khung sắt lại được àh bác!?. bác có nhiều bài hay kể cả những bài cũ bên TGCNC bây giờ đọc vẫn có giá trị, em cũng thông qua đó mà học hỏi được nhiều, tính cảm ơn bác thôi (bằng hành động cụ thể)hihihih!. phone em đã ghi ở trên. thôi dịp khác vậy.


Hehe.. bác nói quá.. bài mình viết có nhiều cái sai lắm, sai chính tả là nhất, sai văn phạm là nhì đôi khi sai kỹ thuật tè le... có cái, mình nghĩ sao viết vậy nên chịu  :Big Grin: . Thấy anh em tự chế được máy mà vui lây.

Tấm lòng của bác.. em ghi nhận, mấy cái chống này có thể dùng được cho dự án sắp tới.. dùng để chống cửa. Khi đó mình sẽ liên hệ với bạn để nhận nhé.

----------

cuong

----------


## Mr.L

đi mua sắt đêy ^^

----------


## Mr.L

chấn lại đêyyyy ^^

----------


## Mr.L

bon định hình ^^ 






ohh yeah em đã hoàn thành xong công việc dc giao ^^

----------

anhcos, im_atntc, kametoco, Khoa C3, kimtan, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Khung  hơi bị khủng nhỉ

----------


## ngthha

Hai bác chơi hàng khủng quá hi...

----------


## thanhst

đúng là siêu khủng

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục công việc

Bố trí thử xem thế nào

----------


## CKD

Sư phụ hàn của CKD  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cận cảnh tác phẩm

----------

sirateo

----------


## CKD

Hàn với đủ mọi tư thế

----------

sirateo

----------


## CKD

Ghép ghép ghép ghép lạiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

kametoco, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái cảo C và mấy cái nâng quay tay được việc ghê ta hehehe, học nhanh tiến bộ quá, tui mà hàn là chà bá luôn .... cái lổ lủng chà bá luôn hehhee.


       ---     Chuẩn bị tiền mua đất xây xưởng đê.... hỏng có nhiều tiền thì thuê xưởng đi, tui khuyên không bao giờ sai đâu à nha.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## kametoco

căn chéo 2 sợi dây 4 góc có tác dụng j vậy a

----------


## ppgas

> căn chéo 2 sợi dây 4 góc có tác dụng j vậy a


Hai sợi dây đó bằng nhau -> đảm bảo hình chữ nhật cân đối, các góc không bị vặn (theo phương ngang).

----------

kametoco, Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

trục Z đêy 15mm hjchjc khiên mún coòng lưng ^^

----------


## cuong

> mấy cái cảo C và mấy cái nâng quay tay được việc ghê ta hehehe, học nhanh tiến bộ quá, tui mà hàn là chà bá luôn .... cái lổ lủng chà bá luôn hehhee.
> 
> 
>        ---     Chuẩn bị tiền mua đất xây xưởng đê.... hỏng có nhiều tiền thì thuê xưởng đi, tui khuyên không bao giờ sai đâu à nha.


bác Nam hàn giống em, hihihih. 
-tưởng cái dây căng chỉ có trong hình học, hoặc ngành gỗ tụi em chứ hihihihi! đùa thôi. Cái máy này hé lộ tương lai tươi sáng của bác CKD và MrL đây, vừa gia công vừa làm mẫu cho khách nào muốn đặt hàng gì cũng có , từ router, plasma....
- chúc các bác thành công

----------

CKD, Mr.L, taih2

----------


## CKD

Hai sợi dây đó dùng để cân mặt phẳng. Cho độ chính xác ở mức chấp nhận được.
Dù có thước thủy điện tử có độ chính xác tới 0.1 độ. Nhưng như các bác biết rồi đó 0.1 độ mà dài 3.5m thì lệch tởi mức nào.

Với phương pháp này, nếu độ căng dây tốt có thể cho kết quả khả quam hơn nhiều. Trong thực tế chế tạo, phương pháp đo & xác định bằng dây kiểu này chắc ít ai ngờ nó còn được áp dụng trong viêc xác định tâm trục tàu thủy nhỉ.

----------

anhcos, cuong, kametoco

----------


## ngthha

Mình thích ảnh này lắm nha...

----------

Mr.L

----------


## cuong

> Hai sợi dây đó dùng để cân mặt phẳng. Cho độ chính xác ở mức chấp nhận được.
> Dù có thước thủy điện tử có độ chính xác tới 0.1 độ. Nhưng như các bác biết rồi đó 0.1 độ mà dài 3.5m thì lệch tởi mức nào.
> 
> Với phương pháp này, nếu độ căng dây tốt có thể cho kết quả khả quam hơn nhiều. Trong thực tế chế tạo, phương pháp đo & xác định bằng dây kiểu này chắc ít ai ngờ nó còn được áp dụng trong viêc xác định tâm trục tàu thủy nhỉ.


- hình như dây càng nhỏ càng tốt nhỉ, tuy cách này hơi cổ điển nhưng chưa phản em bao giờ, hay lấy cách này để vô khung cửa đi, chính xác khỏi chê, ai dè ứng dụng nhiều quá

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông mà áp dụng vào cái xây dựng là mấy ông thợ quánh cho 1 cái vỡ mặt luôn nhé, đừng có mà ham hố áp dụng tùm lum.


      MR.Lờ... ngối hàn mà cấn hàng luôn nhé , công nhận cha ngthha để ý dễ sợ , ông có cần cái mặt nạ khác không ? tội nghiệp sinh viên nghèo không thèm học hehehe

----------

Mr.L

----------


## anhcos

Cái khung khủng quá, thép chắc dày cỡ 10ly, lại học được thêm cái chiêu căng dây nữa  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.L

@ a Nam CNC cái đó là đầu dò nhiệt khi quá lửa đó anh ^^

----------


## im_atntc

[/QUOTE]

Có thắc mắc chủ thớt tý là sao mấy ''chân máy'' bên trái lại cố tình để hình dạng khác chút so với bên phải,sao không làm đối xứng luôn? biết chắc là có ý đồ riêng nhưng không hiểu nên thắc mắc hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

Khả năng là sẽ làm máng xích lên đó.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

địa hình nhà em nó gồ gề lắm hjchjc nhà có 3m mặt tiền mà máy chơi tới 2m òi hjchjc ráng làm xong cày kím tiền mua nhà mới ^^

----------


## Ga con

> Hai sợi dây đó dùng để cân mặt phẳng. Cho độ chính xác ở mức chấp nhận được.
> Dù có thước thủy điện tử có độ chính xác tới 0.1 độ. Nhưng như các bác biết rồi đó 0.1 độ mà dài 3.5m thì lệch tởi mức nào.
> 
> Với phương pháp này, nếu độ căng dây tốt có thể cho kết quả khả quam hơn nhiều. Trong thực tế chế tạo, phương pháp đo & xác định bằng dây kiểu này chắc ít ai ngờ nó còn được áp dụng trong viêc xác định tâm trục tàu thủy nhỉ.


Việc xác định tâm thì hiểu, có thể dùng để cân tránh khung máy bị hình bình hành, còn cân phẳng thì em chưa hiểu lắm.
2 dây vẫn chạm nhau trong trường hợp 2 ray 2 bên chéo nhau chứ không đồng phẳng, làm thế nào để xác định vậy các anh?

----------


## kametoco

e đoán là canh cho 2 dây vừa chạm nhau là 2 ray nằm trên mặt phẳng, dây càng mảnh càng nhẹ thì càng chính xác

----------


## CKD

> Khả năng là sẽ làm máng xích lên đó.


Good.... chính xác

Ngoài ra còn nhiều lý do khác.. 
Vì hoàn cảnh, không gian lắp đặt & vận hành máy rất hạn chế nên có nhiều điều phải tính toán tận dụng không gian tối đa... sau này các bạn sẽ rỏ thôi  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Dây ở đây không thể dùng thay cho thước, nên không thể dùng để đo chéo & các định vuông được.

2 dây ở đây chéo theo chữ X, dùng để xác định mặt phẳng ở 4 đỉnh của chữ X có bị vặn xoắn hay không. Cách này nếu nói bằng lời thì khá là dong dài.. nhưng thật chất thì cũng đơn giản thôi.

Dây càng mãnh, càng nhẹ, càng chắc, lực căng day càng lớn cho kết quả càng chính xác.

----------


## solero

Phục 2 bác quá. Đây là một trong những dự án khủng mà em được biết.
Bác chủ cho hỏi cái chi tiết em khoanh tròn nó bị lồi ra thế giờ xử lý thế nào ạ?  :Big Grin: 
Hình ở bên dưới.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC, sirateo, tbimotion, writewin

----------


## Mr.L

cái đó là đầu dò nhiệt anh ui ^^

----------

tbimotion

----------


## Nam CNC

có dò được lần nào chưa ? chứ tụi em dò cong cần luôn éhehehe. Cố gắng lên mấy chú, xong rồi em giới thiệu cho chú vài cái lò nhiệt cho chú dò HAHAHA

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Mr.L

@a Nam  hứa òi đó nhe, thất hứa là lên luộc đồ ah nhe ^^

----------


## CKD

Phẩu thuật thẩm mỹ cho 2 thanh dài nhất  :Big Grin:

----------

CBNN, kametoco, kimtan, occutit, sirateo, solero

----------


## Mr.L

nào ta cùng Up ^^

----------


## Mr.L

phay rãnh ^^

----------


## writewin

chi phí gia công phần phay này hết bao nhiêu vậy mờ rờ lờ ^^, he hem nhìn phay thấy thòm thèm quá ^^

----------


## Ga con

Anh cho e xin địa chỉ chỗ gia công với, sắp tới cũng có vài cái cần phay.
Thank a.

----------


## Mr.L

@writewin đứt hết 8 củ anh ui hjchjc còn linh tinh lặt vặt tinhtisnh nữa ^^ 
chỗ gia công ở CẦN THƠ gạo trắng nước trong ^^ phay xong về sữa muốn chết *+*

----------


## vanlam1102

Anh CKD cho em hỏi, ray trượt đặt đứng và nằm có khác nhau gì không anh. ưu và nhược, e cám ơn trước ^^

----------


## CKD

> Anh CKD cho em hỏi, ray trượt đặt đứng và nằm có khác nhau gì không anh. ưu và nhược, e cám ơn trước ^^


Tùy loại ray mà đặt đứng hay nằm có hoặc không khác nhau. Như loại mình dùng, góc tiếp xúc bi la 450 thì đặt đứng hoặc nằm thì đều như nhau.

----------


## solero

Ray đứng và nằm được thiết kế khác nhau để tăng đặc tính.
Đối với ứng dụng cần động thẳng từ bên trên xuống mặt (mặt bắt ốc) của ray thì dùng loại giống dòng SR của THK:

Ứng dụng đặt ray nằm ngang thì dùng loại giống dòng HR của THK:


Nếu dùng sai mục đích thiết kế sẽ khiến cho rail và block có độ lêch hướng (Deflection) lớn.


Xem chi tiết tại đây: http://www.thk.com/?q=eng/node/231
Trong một số serial, chữ S (Silent) thêm vào mỗi serial VD: SR -> SSR, HR -> HSR là đại diện cho loại chạy êm, đối với loại này giữa những viên bi có 1 vòng cao su (màu xanh giống ảnh 1) vừa giữ bi vừa giảm ồn.

----------

Mr.L, QUANG KG

----------


## QUANG KG

Nhìn anh em làm mà thèm,rảnh rổi làm tiếp máy mình ...2 năm rồi vẩn chưa xong,buồn thiệt luôn,hình ảnh em nó hiện tại

Rảnh rổi xẻ thịt làm lại..

----------

CKD, Mr.L, sirateo

----------


## Mr.L

Phôi cắt đầy rẫy đó mà chưa xong j hả anh Quang hí hí chắc lụm gạo đủ tiền òi mần con mới đêy

----------


## QUANG KG

Chỉ là đam mê thôi,chứ đầu tư em này chổ anh toàn cắt đế cột chắc lâu lắm mới lấy vốn vật tư máy...hôm trước làm tèo con HERO AP53 chưa đi sửa được nửa kìa.!
Đang chờ Lợi & CKD hoàn thiện mình làm theo cho em nó đỡ xấu phần nào...

----------


## Mr.L

mới sắm con xe đi cắt CNC dzạo mong mọi người ủng hộ

----------


## Nam CNC

***    Lấy hình trên mạng đâu đó cha nội, 2 chân của ông làm sao chạm được mặt đất khi ngồi trên em này ............


         " Anh ấy không cao nhưng ai cũng phải...... cúi nhìn======> Mr.L "

----------


## Mr.L

a hok thấy cái biển quạt aisa để Mậu Thân Cần Thơ sao hó hố về đây đi anh em chở cho đi ^^ phê lắm

----------


## occutit

Mr.L hàn nhiều quá nên hấp thụ ánh sáng. Người và xe có vầng sáng bao quanh luôn. Ghê thật :3

----------


## writewin

kiếm bộ giáp làm iron man hay batman cung dc em,
hấp thụ ánh sáng này là bệnh nghề nghiệp rồi đây

----------


## Mr.L

chuẩn bị từ từ chưa Ưng ý thì ta tháo ra lắp lại ^^ ERGOTRON AH NHE ^^

----------

duonghoang, kametoco

----------


## kametoco

kính hàn điện tử đó mua ở đâu vậy a Mr.L, e hàn kiểu nháy mắt theo tia sáng muốn lòi 2 con mắt

----------


## Mr.L

kính hàn đó em dc tặng anh ui ^^

----------


## Mr.L

khoan lỗ bắt ray ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

kinh quá , còn hơn cả cái máy khoan CNC hehehe. Sếp của MR.L có khác , nhìn tay là biết dân cơ khí gốc.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục tiếp tục thôi  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Lắp thêm vài chi tiết lên trục X & Z xem thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Một thằng nhăn nhó - một thằng cười tươi  :Mad:

----------

sirateo

----------


## CKD

Kêu làm vệ sinh, bảo lấy cọ quét thì lười, chơi hơi cho khỏe.

----------


## CKD

Motor trên, motor dưới.. con nào cũng to & dài

----------


## CKD

Cơ cấu treo & tăng đơ

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Motor đã có dây


Thêm cái tiệm cận cho nó máu

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Quá nhiều dây nhợ, nhưng vẫn chưa đủ theo kế hoạch

----------


## CKD

Đường ống cho các mục đích
- Nước giải nhiệt spindle
- Oxy/Gas
- Plasma air

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Mất khá nhiều cơm gạo cho ý tưởng này

----------

anhcos, jimmyli, mig21, Mr.L, Tuanlm, vanlam1102, writewin

----------


## thuyên1982

com này xong chưa bác. THC bác xài của thằng nào vậy?

----------


## haianhelectric

Lâu quá nhỉ..

----------


## CKD

> com này xong chưa bác. THC bác xài của thằng nào vậy?


Con này tính năng Plasma/Oxy Fuel đã đưa vào hoạt động. Tính năng phay gỗ thì lười nên phải chờ có kèo phay gỗ rồi mới tiếp tục.
THC thì mình đang định 02 phương án:
-THC qua đường RS485 của Hypertherm kết hợp với screen của CandCNC. Cái này định đầu tư để nghiên cứu & học hỏi là chính. Vì theo mình thì THC made in Tự tui đáp ứng được yêu cầu. Nếu nghiên cứu thành công thì sẽ giúp mở ra được nhiều vấn đề trong việc mở rộng giao tiếp & tính năng cho Mach3, việc ứng dụng Mach3 cũng sẽ phcu5 vụ được mục đích đa dụng hơn. Tổng chi cho hạn mục này chắc phải 500US nữa mới đủ.
-THC made in Tự tui (đúng nghĩa made in VN, nội đia hóa từ khâu nghiêm cứu, thử nghiệm, chế tạo) đã thử nghiệm và đã thành công trên nguồn US (hypertherm) lẫn nguồn China (jasic)... Kết quả làm việc ổn định, linh hoạt, không nhiễu, chịu được HF pilot arc, độ chính xác chấp nhận được (so sánh với các THC mà mình đã từng tiếp xúc) đang chuyển sang thành sản phẩm cho nó Pro chút rồi lắp vào. Mục tiêu sẽ upgrade các tính năng tương đương với CandCNC, biến việc control và lựa chọn các thông số cắt hoàn toàn tự động.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

em thì chơi với robot3t ( dại) nhưng vẫn còn để ngóc nha vì em loằng ngoằng quá em không hiểu. nhờ robot thì ảnh chỉ bán thui không hổ trợ lắp ráp.
bác đã đụng tới em nó bao giờ chưa bữa nào em mang lên bác xử hộ em phát.

----------


## CKD

Mình thì chưa đụng, nhưng nhìn chung có thể tư vấn giúp bác.
Có lên SG thì hú mình, rãnh thì anh em cafe tám chuyện cho vui bác nhé.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## romvang

Chế cháo vọc phá gì về vụ điện, mạch hú em với. Tham gia cho vui

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Dưới đây là 2 dự án Open Source THC cho máy Plasma. Những bộ này em chưa từng thử qua, nhưng bộ đầu tác giả có post thử nghiệm trên Youtube. Nếu bác nào thích tự làm, có thể tham khảo cách làm của họ. Sau này có thời gian em cũng nghiên cứu cho vui  :Big Grin: 

regeg- ArdunioTHC: https://github.com/regeg/ArdunioTHC

Tác giả viết khá rõ ràng: phần cứng, phần mềm, các phiên bản và tài liệu hướng dẫn. ArdunioTHC - tác giả sử dụng phần mềm Mach3 để điều khiển và viết Plugin cho Mach3. Một số Clip Test








festlv - thc: https://github.com/festlv/thc

Tác giả giới thiệu một giải pháp thay thế cho THC301d. Nhưng không có hình ảnh, hướng dẫn nào.

Nhìn qua thì có vẻ regeg- ArdunioTHC là lựa chọn tốt hơn cho việc DIY.

Có bác nào đã thử cho ý kiến nhé, chúc các bác thành công

----------

anhcos, Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## thuyên1982

vâng cảm ơn bác chước nhé , khi nào em lên nghé quậy bác chơi.

----------


## anhcos

> Dưới đây là 2 dự án Open Source THC cho máy Plasma. Những bộ này em chưa từng thử qua, nhưng bộ đầu tác giả có post thử nghiệm trên Youtube. Nếu bác nào thích tự làm, có thể tham khảo cách làm của họ. Sau này có thời gian em cũng nghiên cứu cho vui 
> 
> regeg- ArdunioTHC: https://github.com/regeg/ArdunioTHC
> 
> Tác giả viết khá rõ ràng: phần cứng, phần mềm, các phiên bản và tài liệu hướng dẫn. ArdunioTHC - tác giả sử dụng phần mềm Mach3 để điều khiển và viết Plugin cho Mach3.  
> 
> festlv - thc: https://github.com/festlv/thc
> 
> Tác giả giới thiệu một giải pháp thay thế cho THC301d. Nhưng không có hình ảnh, hướng dẫn nào.
> ...


Trong trường hợp đầu cắt nghiêng một góc, nếu sử dụng THC thì đường cắt sẽ bị lệch. Trong trường hợp này thì mình giải quyết thế nào bác...

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ahdvip

> Trong trường hợp đầu cắt nghiêng một góc, nếu sử dụng THC thì đường cắt sẽ bị lệch. Trong trường hợp này thì mình giải quyết thế nào bác...


 xoay cả trục Z anh à

----------

anhcos, Mr.L

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Trong trường hợp đầu cắt nghiêng một góc, nếu sử dụng THC thì đường cắt sẽ bị lệch. Trong trường hợp này thì mình giải quyết thế nào bác...


Ý bác là thế này. Thêm 1 trục chuyển động đầu cắt, nó tiếp tuyến với quỹ đạo

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Mr.L

----------


## Tuấn

> Dây ở đây không thể dùng thay cho thước, nên không thể dùng để đo chéo & các định vuông được.
> 
> 2 dây ở đây chéo theo chữ X, dùng để xác định mặt phẳng ở 4 đỉnh của chữ X có bị vặn xoắn hay không. Cách này nếu nói bằng lời thì khá là dong dài.. nhưng thật chất thì cũng đơn giản thôi.
> 
> Dây càng mãnh, càng nhẹ, càng chắc, lực căng day càng lớn cho kết quả càng chính xác.


Chiêu căng dây xác định mặt phẳng của bác hơi bị hay. Bác túm cha nào hay đi câu cá lấy ít dây dù loại mảnh mảnh của hắn thì căng ngon choét ạ.

Còn trường hợp mà bác hàn xong rồi, vì một lý do gì đấy mà cái khung nó bị vặn vỏ đỗ ( hai đầu đối diện cao hơn 2 đầu còn lại ) thì có thể dùng mỏ hàn hơi hoặc mỏ hàn tig hàn lại theo kiểu này :



Bác rê mỏ hàn theo đường đo đỏ em vẽ ở 4 góc, điểm dừng là chỗ có cái dấu X, điểm dừng cân bằng ở giữa đường hàn,( bác rê từ hai đầu lại, đến X thì dừng ) thì cái khung nó sẽ vênh hai đầu lên theo mũi tên em vẽ ở 4 góc. Như vậy sẽ chỉnh được hết vặn vỏ đỗ ạ. Muốn nắn nhiều thì hơ lửa xong dùng nước đổ vào cho nguội thì nó chỉnh được nhiều hơn, còn muốn ít thì cứ để tự nó nguội ạ.


Còn trường hợp cái khung hàn xong nó thành hình bình hành chứ không phải hình chữ nhật thì bác làm thế này ạ :



bác cũng rê theo đường đo đỏ em vẽ, điểm dừng cũng ở các dấu X thì 2 góc đối diện cũng co lại, hai góc kia dãn ra theo chiều mũi tên. Cái khung của bác nó vuông hơn ạ.

Mới nhìn hơi loằng ngoằng tí, thực ra nguyên lý thì rất đơn giản, hàn chỗ nào, co chỗ ấy, hàn chiều nào thì co về chiều ấy thôi ạ.

----------

anhcos, CKD, haignition, hungdn, josphamduy, mig21, nhatson, quanghung108, taih2, thucongmynghe79

----------


## ahdvip

> Chiêu căng dây xác định mặt phẳng của bác hơi bị hay. Bác túm cha nào hay đi câu cá lấy ít dây dù loại mảnh mảnh của hắn thì căng ngon choét ạ.
> 
> Còn trường hợp mà bác hàn xong rồi, vì một lý do gì đấy mà cái khung nó bị vặn vỏ đỗ ( hai đầu đối diện cao hơn 2 đầu còn lại ) thì có thể dùng mỏ hàn hơi hoặc mỏ hàn tig hàn lại theo kiểu này :
> 
> 
> 
> Bác rê mỏ hàn theo đường đo đỏ em vẽ ở 4 góc, điểm dừng là chỗ có cái dấu X, điểm dừng cân bằng ở giữa đường hàn,( bác rê từ hai đầu lại, đến X thì dừng ) thì cái khung nó sẽ vênh hai đầu lên theo mũi tên em vẽ ở 4 góc. Như vậy sẽ chỉnh được hết vặn vỏ đỗ ạ. Muốn nắn nhiều thì hơ lửa xong dùng nước đổ vào cho nguội thì nó chỉnh được nhiều hơn, còn muốn ít thì cứ để tự nó nguội ạ.
> 
> 
> ...


Vậy có kiểm soát được nó co bao nhiêu không anh  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Vậy có kiểm soát được nó co bao nhiêu không anh


Được tương đối bác ạ, chu trình làm nóng từ hai đầu vạch đỏ vào giữa là chu trình max rồi ạ. Làm quen thì bác biết cần hơ nóng bao nhiêu, còn lần đầu thì bác chạy từ hai bên vào ít hơn một chút. Thường thì bác rê nóng xong 1 đầu thì nó đã ngóc lên rồi, bác kiểm tra chưa đủ thì rê tiếp đầu kia ( có 4 đầu có thể rê nóng nó lên ) bác làm từng đầu một đến khi đủ thì thôi, còn nhỡ nó lên cao quá thì bác hơ ngược lại ở mặt đối diện, cũng với qui trình ấy nó sẽ co trở lại ạ. Cái trò mèo này bên em hay làm để khi hàn nối xong mà thấy nó cong thì nắn lại, hành khung hình vuông mà ra hình bình hành thì cũng thế, và mặt bàn bị vặn vỏ đỗ... Bác nhớ điểm X là điểm cuối của đường bác rê nóng nhé

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu Up cho cái chủ đề của mình.. câu view, câu like.
Lười khoan quá nên bỏ lên CNC Plasma tự trồng được cho nó khoan giúp.


Khoan xong rồi thì cắt nè


Cắt xong thì nó loang lỗ như vầy.


Thông số cắt:
- Sắt dày 8mm
- Feed 1500mm/min
- PowerMax65 - 65A

----------

CBNN, Gamo, huyquynhbk, mig21, ppgas, TLP, Tuấn, zinken2

----------


## CKD

Vệ sinh & ướm thử thì nó ra thế này

----------

anhcos, CBNN, mig21

----------


## Gamo

Móa ơi, đẹp quá pa!!! Để mang đồ xuống Cần Thơ nhờ cắt giùm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Máy nhiều môn phối hợp độc nhỉ.
1 0 2.

----------


## CKD

Vài hình ảnh có di chuyển cho sinh động

----------

Gamo, TLP, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Nhìn là ghiền  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip cắt đồ mỏng... với THC tự trồng. Tôn mỏng nó uốn uốn lượn lượn thì mới biết THC cần thiết tới mức nào.
- Plasma CNC tự trồng.
- THC tự trồng v1.1 (hiện đã ra v2.x).
- Powermax 65
- Tôn tráng kẻm 1mm.
- Cắt 45A,feed 6500mm/min

----------

Gamo, kametoco, mig21, nhatson, ppgas, sirateo, solero, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

cái trục X của cụ cũng to phết đấy chứ ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> cái trục X của cụ cũng to phết đấy chứ ạ ?


Do được thiết kế để có thể phay gỗ được nên mới phải làm to vậy đó cụ.

----------

cuong

----------


## kametoco

có thương mại bản THC v2.x luôn không a, kết cấu máy cnc plasma của a mà cắt chi tiết để lắp ráp thì chính xác

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn cái cẳng ngắn củn là biết cha Mr.L rồi...... , đi thuê xưởng đi , nhìn cái máy là hết chổ ngủ rồi , chắc cha này ở giá luôn quá , hỏng lẻ chú với vợ chú ngủ trên máy plasma ?

----------

Gamo, Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

hên quá vừa khít ^^ (coppy anh vietnamcnc ^^xin phép anh cho em mượn câu này nhe )

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## vandiep1995

Con này phay gỗ tốc độ được khoảng bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## cuong

lâu lâu không coi lại, giờ vô coi vẫn thích ạ, nhung kim khắc mộc , nên máy này có lẽ không bao giờ làm gỗ rồi. hihih đùa thôi đang học lóm

----------


## CKD

> lâu lâu không coi lại, giờ vô coi vẫn thích ạ, nhung kim khắc mộc , nên máy này có lẽ không bao giờ làm gỗ rồi. hihih đùa thôi đang học lóm


Hehe. Đúng là không có chạy gỗ.
Nhưng không phải kim khắc mộc mà chạy gỗ quá bụi, không phù hợp bác ạ.
Máy bé vệ sinh ok bọn mình chạy lẫn kim và mộc hoài à.

----------

cuong, mytho

----------

